# Allowing older dog to tell off puppy



## millie99 (6 June 2017)

As you know we have just bought a Jack Russel puppy called Dobby and have a quick question. Do you let your older dog tell off your puppy.

Thanks


----------



## Clodagh (6 June 2017)

Absolutely, it is much the best discipline. Unless you have a complete nutter dog they are very tolerant and only tell the the pup off in a way a pack member would.
Equally, I wouldn't leave puppy to keep persecuting if it is ignoring the 'sod off' bit.


----------



## MyBoyChe (6 June 2017)

Yes, with a couple of provisos.  If the pup really isnt getting it and the older dog is much older and struggling to make its point.  Secondly, I am the pack leader so what I say goes.  Our pecking order is me/OH, our older dog who is also a girl, the 2 boys who are 6 and 4 are pretty much equal bottom.  Our girly has done a good job of making the 2 boys toe the line


----------



## Teaselmeg (6 June 2017)

Yes to a point, as long as the older dog is being fair and also make sure that the pup is not harassing the older dog too much.  Diffuse any OTT moments by calling the dog away or separating for a short time.  

As an aside, we cannot be 'pack leader' dogs know we are not dogs. You can give your dog rules and boundaries and teach them what you think is acceptable in a way they understand from us.


----------



## Clodagh (6 June 2017)

Teaselmeg said:



			As an aside, we cannot be 'pack leader' dogs know we are not dogs. You can give your dog rules and boundaries and teach them what you think is acceptable in a way they understand from us.
		
Click to expand...

If you are not allowed to be called pack leader, are you allowed to be called the 'person in charge of the animal's behaviour?'


----------



## pippixox (6 June 2017)

yes to an extent. we have a 2 year old girl who we got in february and then we have taken on a foster puppy who is about 6 months, nearly 2 weeks ago. He hasn't had much interaction with other dogs and can be a bit jelous, so she sometimes has a little snap at him to put him in his place. But mostly she is very calm with him. 
they mostly play fight!
I agree with much older dogs sometimes they just need a break from over the top puppies, as puppies wont always listen and calm down!
the only time I have got involved is when they were fighting over a bone and neither one wanted to back down, so I had to call them off.

I think older dogs are great at teaching puppies. I find them same with my older horses to the youngsters


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 June 2017)

Yes and no. I prefer the human controls it. If the younger dog is by nature a stronger character, when it gets older it will start to have a go back and when you leave them to sort the dynamics one, the other or both can land in the vet's.


----------



## Leo Walker (6 June 2017)

I've got whippets who are by their nature, peaceful and placid souls so we didnt have much discord. The puppy got told in no uncertain terms that he couldnt steal the big dogs food, that you didnt take toys without asking first ad that big dogs dont want to play a game when they are sleeping. The big dog was very, very fair with him. He tolerated him being a boisterous puppy but if he went to far he told him off. He made an awful lot of noise doing it but never bit him or hurt him in any way. The pup reacted with huge dramatics, then 2 seconds later it was all forgotten. I was always ready to step in but never needed to. I found it fascinating watching the dynamic between them. 

The pup is 10 months old now nearly and they get along nicely, the big dog is still in charge, but its more of a democracy now. They spend hours playing bitey face and chase and seem to enjoy each others company which is all I ever wanted


----------



## Hexx (6 June 2017)

Yes.  My Bella was the queen of the household - she sorted out all the boys!  

I did a lot of fostering for a rescue and would often have unsocialised, abused and frightened little dogs in.  She was patient and kind with the scared ones, told the rambunctious ones off, taught them manners and generally mothered them.

She had a great recall and as most of the dogs would be glued to her side, she was invaluable at teaching recall.

With my MinPin - if he got too much, she would literally sit on him to calm him down and I did see her bop him across the ears with her paw if he was been too much!

I miss her so much - she passed away 3 years ago.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 June 2017)

I do and I then back it up if I honk it's necessary .
For instance if the puppy is ragging the older dog and and it's had enough I let it discipline the pup and then I put the pup in the crate .


----------



## SpringArising (6 June 2017)

Yep, 100%.


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I've got whippets who are by their nature, peaceful and placid souls so we didnt have much discord
		
Click to expand...

Must admit this did make me smile - the worse dog fights I have ever seen were between my two bitch whippets, they really really meant it!  At the time I was used to cavaliers, and I had never seen a dog fight - it was a learning experience


----------



## Alec Swan (6 June 2017)

Clodagh said:



			If you are not allowed to be called pack leader, are you allowed to be called the 'person in charge of the animal's behaviour?'
		
Click to expand...

No No No!  You simply don't understand.  Dogs have evolved with an IQ which has them believing that it's we who are the servants,  and NOT the other way around!  I'd suggest that you also put at the back of your mind the idea that dog's look to humans for leadership.  The comparatively recent and modern thinking level's have turned the last few hundred years of our relationship with dogs around.  We now accept that those who previously and (including the few remaining who are surely deluded) considered that we train a dog by accepting the fact that though they live together as a pack,  we aren't a part of it have simply been wrong.  I thought everyone knew that! 

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 June 2017)

millie99 said:



			As you know we have just bought a Jack Russel puppy called Dobby and have a quick question. Do you let your older dog tell off your puppy.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...


In a word,  Yes,  that's exactly what you should do.  The pup's mother would explain the pack hierarchy system to him,  and it's now aunty's job to explain just where the boundaries of acceptable behaviour lay.  The only time when intervention is called for,  is when or if,  the pup challenges the older dog's superiority.  That though would be most unusual,  most pups accept admonishment from an older dog,  with good grace.

Alec.


----------



## Leo Walker (6 June 2017)

Lévrier;13565796 said:
			
		


			Must admit this did make me smile - the worse dog fights I have ever seen were between my two bitch whippets, they really really meant it!  At the time I was used to cavaliers, and I had never seen a dog fight - it was a learning experience 

Click to expand...

I suppose there are exceptions and if theres ever going to be a proper scrap its always bitches. But my two really are the most peaceful souls. When I had my old bitch a great big rude lab came over and started knocking her about. She was old and a bit sore by that point and it cant have been nice for her. Dylan came and put himself between them and body bumped the lab, and gently but firmly pushed him away from her, then got it to follow him across the park with a combination of body bumps and enticement. No fighting or aggression. 

Its one of the most amazing things I have ever seen a dog do. A proper Lassie moment!


----------



## Moobli (6 June 2017)

Yes - to a point.  If the older dog is just admonishing the young pup for stepping out of line that is fine.  I step in if the older dog is overly aggressive to the pup, or indeed if the pup ignores the telling off and continues to badger the older dog.


----------



## Clodagh (6 June 2017)

Lévrier;13565796 said:
			
		


			Must admit this did make me smile - the worse dog fights I have ever seen were between my two bitch whippets, they really really meant it!  At the time I was used to cavaliers, and I had never seen a dog fight - it was a learning experience 

Click to expand...

It did me, too. When young I rode for a connemara stud and the owner had coursing whippets, never a week went by that the stud groom wasn't stitching two or three of them up.


----------



## millie99 (6 June 2017)

Fab thanks for all your replies


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2017)

Clodagh said:



			It did me, too. When young I rode for a connemara stud and the owner had coursing whippets, never a week went by that the stud groom wasn't stitching two or three of them up.
		
Click to expand...

My younger one was by the top coursing sire at the time - Ballagan Whipcord - maybe that explains it


----------



## Amymay (6 June 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Yes - to a point.  If the older dog is just admonishing the young pup for stepping out of line that is fine.  I step in if the older dog is overly aggressive to the pup, or indeed if the pup ignores the telling off and continues to badger the older dog.
		
Click to expand...

The most perfect and succinct response.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 June 2017)

What WorkingGSD said: when the big dog went too crazy, I stopped him. I do wonder if I should've let him carry on, maybe Zak would be a bit less of a git if I had. I was worried he would hurt them.


----------



## eatmyshorts (9 June 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Yes - to a point.  If the older dog is just admonishing the young pup for stepping out of line that is fine.  I step in if the older dog is overly aggressive to the pup, or indeed if the pup ignores the telling off and continues to badger the older dog.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^. If your older dog is a balanced, reasonable, well socialized individual, there's probably nobody better to train your pup.


----------



## Clodagh (9 June 2017)

It has been interesting to watch the dynamics here. When Pen was really small she could get away with murder with the adult dogs, now Tawny is far more bossy with her and really tells her to go away, and Pen really listens.


----------

